# ноты F.Angelis -. Посвящение Пако.



## syrym (24 Июл 2015)

Ребята, есть ли укого-нибудь ноты  F.Angelis -.Посвящение Пако.  Буду очень благодарен,  скиньте на мой электронный адрес  [email protected]  пожалуйста.


----------



## Kosthenko (25 Июл 2015)

syrym (]Ребята, есть ли укого-нибудь ноты  F.Angelis -.Посвящение Пако.  Буду очень благодарен,  скиньте на мой электронный адрес  http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/all_posts/Vadim+Karnitsky/pagQ-7/  )).Кosthenko/


----------



## vev (25 Июл 2015)

*Kosthenko*, 

Игорь, что-то не склалось со ссылкой  

Вот мой вариант:


----------



## Kosthenko (25 Июл 2015)

vev () писал:&lt;strongsyrym),произведение Ф.Анжелиса я конечно отправил по почте еще тогда утренней лошадью.то которое выкладывал В.Карнитский в разделе  ( Поиск нот) в сообщении№ 91 от 29.10.2014г. в формате Pdf(вес-3.139Mb)  и вот еще раз моя неудавшаяся ссылка ((( http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/all_posts/Vadim+Karnitsky/pagQ-7/ ))Вам Евгений спасибо за подстраховку и взаимовыручку.Качество  всех нот выкладываемых Вами ,конечно, отменно   -  полиграф.промышленность французов( того времени) ,просто отдыхает.Сам хочу заняться освоением нот.редактора Sib...,Пользуясь случаем,наверняка это полезно знать всем,хотел поинтересоваться по части веса файла, в нашем случае он весит порядка 16.875Mb,,это в 5 раз тяжелее файла Вадима.Вот я при сканировании нот.материала сталкивался с таким -же вопросом,у меня Samsung SCX4220( три в  одном),мне удалось опытным путем в настройках меню  принтера,перед выбором формата(Pdf,Bmp и.т.д.) оптимизироваться и получить сносное(приемлемое) качество и малый вес.А как-же в  редакторе Sib  при переформатировании в Pdf решаеться этот вопрос с уменьшением веса файла в целом и сохранения должного качества.Я вот Ваш файл(16 мегобайт) ,ради наглядного практического эксперемента  попробовал сжать в проге онлайн((  http://smallpdf.com/ru/compress-pdf  ))  и  получил вес файла (2.781 Mb/Вот и приходиться так бороться по каплям за  свобод.место в памяти компа.,и вот файл получился легче- легчего и это существенно в масштабах нотных архивов.С уважением  - Игорь ( Kosthenko)


----------



## vev (25 Июл 2015)

*Kosthenko*, 

Игорь, хочу прояснить ситуацию: это не мой (точнее не мной сканированный) файл. Качество сканирование там несколько избыточное, но это лучше "слепых" нот. 

По поводу Sibelius и pdf. Pdf, получаемые на выходе Сибелиуса не являются растровыми изображениями, которые получаются на выходе из сканера. Поэтому их размер более чем невелик. Для примера могу прикрепить "Зиму" Вивальди, с которой сейчас разбираюсь. Размер 4-х листов всего 272 kb.  



Если помните "Ноктюрн" Пешкова весил всего 150kb.

Я считаю, что 300dpi при сканировании все же необходимы, если дальше распознавать ноты перед редактированием в Сибелиусе. Слепые pdf и файлы с низким разрешением распознаются просто ужасно.

Ну а проблемы с местом ведомы и мне. Решаю просто - гора внешних дисков терабайт на 20. Чисто экстенсивный путь развития...


----------

